# sealing a metal roof pipe hole



## bobdog (Jul 3, 2010)

I plan on putting a few vent pipes through a metal roof and can't seem to find how to seal the hole after I put the pipe through. Is there a flange of sorts or do I just goop a bunch of caulk around the seam? Thanks.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 3, 2010)

Bob, welcome to House Repair talk, yes there is a flashing for metal roof panels. Go to a roofing supply store and get the fitting, it is a neoprene type gasket with a metal edge that has a seal strip and you screw the flashing to the metal roof panel. Remember silicone caulk does not work well long term when caulking dissimilar materials.


----------



## bobdog (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks. I'll look for that.


----------



## noah_678 (Jul 12, 2010)

I used Sikaflex 227 to solve my leaks but I also had the roof lining out and 
found that where those leaks were there was bolts holding the rear section 
to the frame and they had rusted to the point they were not doing there 
intended job so I replaced them and thus pulled the sections closer together 
and with the sikaflex sealing it was perfect.





____________
roof contractors


----------

